# Does my white german shepherd look like shes mixed with anything?



## AmberLeigh (Feb 8, 2011)

I got her from a shelter and they said they think shes mixed with something..


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How old is she, do you know? She looks pretty young. To me, she looks like she's a pure WGSD. Her coat just looks a little shorter than most in the last photo.


----------



## AmberLeigh (Feb 8, 2011)

Shes about 8 months old.. and her hair does seem shorter then the ones i see.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

She looks pure to me. My American GSD had the smooth short coat until she was about a year old then it became more shapely, or feathered.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She looks pure to me. Most shelters/rescues aren't aware of the many colors GSDs come in. Tanner is a Black GSD, but while he was at the shelter he was listed as "German Shepherd Mix"

She looks like a purebred WGSD, and a very cute one!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

She looks PB to me - short coated (for now) but definitely PB from what I can tell - what a cute little nose she has


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

There's a shelter out here, and almost every dog they get in, they list as a mix. One time they had a gorgeous, obviously purebred GSD male, and he was listed as a mix.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She looks pure to me too. My girl Jamie had real short fur when she was younger. She did not get her longer coat until she got older. Any way about it whether she is mixed or not she is a real cutie! By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Most shelters will list everything as a mix as they can't 100% prove the dogs aren't anything but.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Id say you cant be sure. Ive seen many Alaskan huskies that look like that and many pure GSDs. Regardless, Im sure your dog is wonderful.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Her face and body shape look a bit "off" for a GSD to me, but it's a little hard to tell from those photos. How much does she weigh?
Do you have any photos taken at her eye level, but from further away?


Or any photos of her standing taken from the side, like this:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

She looks just like my Lakota, White American Shepherd. The biggest difference would be in the coat, they don't have the thick undercoat like a GSD. She is beautiful.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, I am going to sound incredibly crazy, but I think she is a GSD mix. A high GSD mix. Maybe mixed with Lab? Is that weird? 




























Yup, I'm crazy :crazy:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, she is very pretty. :greet:


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks pure to me.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Another vote for mixed. I don't see lab but I don't see pure GSD either. Looks like something smaller and more fine boned is mixed in there.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Those are definitely GSD ears, !
She looks pb to me, just still a pup though so it's hard to tell. Do you have a picture of her standing up?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

I think she looks like a mixed breed. I'm also curious as to how big she is and would love to see a side view.


----------



## AmberLeigh (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks and ill try getting some more pictures of her from the side and of her face..


----------

